# Dickson's Rally Adventure



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, Dickson (and I) begin training in Rally 10 weeks ago. Mind you, he has been taking Agility classes since December 2009 and Attention/Heeling Foundation classes since the beginning of the year, and prior to that, he took classes in Obedience. Since this is our first venture into dog sports, I had decided to try Rally. Last night, the trainer said he is ready to do run-thrus. She is so impressed with how well Dickson is doing. She said she will let us know when we're finally ready to go into the ring. In the meantime, we'll keep plugging along and learning as we keep moving forward. Nervous about doing this, but Dickson is having fun and that's the important thing!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hooray for Dickson (and you)! Can't wait to see you in the ring with him.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great job, Dickson! Sylvia, good luck in the ring!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

good for you and good luck in the ring. posh and have tried a few rally classes when we couldn't make it to agility class, it was fun and definitely moved different "brain muscles" for both of us.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Rally is really fun. You and Dickson will enjoy it. Congratulaions. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, Dickson and I had did our first run-thrus last night after agility class, which both Luna and Dickson are taking. Dickson did very well, considering it was his first time. I have to work on my feet and move a little faster. I'm so busy concentrating on the sign and what the next sign is going to be, that I'm not moving fast enough for Dickson. How funny is that? Plus I had a few corrections as to what foot moves forward first. At least it wasn't crowded. One woman with her beagle Zoe, who is in Dickson's Rally class said she has stayed until 11pm because it was so crowded.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dasher does better in rally trials than run thrus (just in case you have this problem) The last run thru we did at the agility center, Dasher wanted nothing to do with rally to be honest and barked and ran cause he knew where we were at  He thought I was confused!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

brugmansia said:


> Well, Dickson and I had did our first run-thrus last night after agility class, which both Luna and Dickson are taking. Dickson did very well, considering it was his first time. I have to work on my feet and move a little faster. I'm so busy concentrating on the sign and what the next sign is going to be, that I'm not moving fast enough for Dickson. How funny is that? Plus I had a few corrections as to what foot moves forward first. At least it wasn't crowded. One woman with her beagle Zoe, who is in Dickson's Rally class said she has stayed until 11pm because it was so crowded.


Glad you and Dickson are enjoying Rally... Kodi and I are too. We are CLOSE to being ready to try a trial, but not quite. I'm aiming for late August or Sept. We're doing our first formal obedience Show and Go this weekend... not sure that's ready for prime-time either, but a show and go is one step up from run-throughs!<g> Our biggest problem with formal obedience is the long sits and downs. He won't yet stay that far away from me for that long without constant verbal reminders.

We started doing APDT Rally a few weeks ago too, and BOY!!! When you are used to AKC Rally, are the APDT signs confusing. First of all, some of the signs just look different (even though they are the same thing) and to my mind, they are not as intuitive as the AKC ones. Then on top of that, they can (and often do) string up to 3 signs together, which is WAY confusing. (for instance, on Friday night, there was one place where the first sign was sit, stand, sit. The second was walk around your dog (who remains sitting from the first sign) and the third was pivot right and sit. (so the dog heels from that initial sit, then sits again) You are supposed to go smoothly through this entire series, but I find myself reading one sign, doing that... reading the next sign, doing that, then reading the third...

The big thing that EVERYONE who is interested in Rally should know about APDT competition is that there are puppy classes, and in puppy classes, you can feed the dog around the entire course. And if you enter just ONE APDT trial at the puppy level before the dog's first birthday, you can continue to show in the puppy classes until the puppy either wins out, or reaches his second birthday. Unfortunately, I learned that less than a month after Kodi's first birthday.:Cry: We could have EASILY been doing rally classes as long as I could feed him as needed to maintain his attention. Oh well, I'll know for the "next" puppy, right?


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Karen, that is great to know! Because I don't think Roscoe will be ready to "play with the big boys" for awhile!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

galaxie said:


> Karen, that is great to know! Because I don't think Roscoe will be ready to "play with the big boys" for awhile!


Well, don't miss your opportunity the way I did! Get him out and feed him around one APDT Rally course before his b'day, so he has that as an option going forward... I'm kicking myself that I didn't know about it in time!

BTW, I'm very impressed that Roscoe got his CGC so young... Kodi could do most of the things, I think, but he still ducks away from strangers who try to pat him on the head. Not sure when (if ever) he'll get over that.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the information on the APDT Rally course. I'm new to all of this. Good luck with Kodi's Show and Go this weekend. I'm contemplating trying Obedience with Luna first. She can do sits and downs longer than Dickson. 

Last night in Dickson's Attention/Heeling Foundation class, we began working on the new footwork. We worked on Halts. I also have to remember to begin leaving on the left foot. Dickson is slowly watching me for longer time periods, but still get distracted. I have to work on that and not treat him every time now. We also figured out why he heels sort of away from me. I'm not walking a straight line, so I have to make sure I find a straight line to follow. And I have to make sure Dickson sits straight next to me. By the end of class, Dickson was not happy with me. We were fighting over his sits, which he usually does. Does wonders for the back, too!!! I'm going to have to begin writing all this down, so I remember what to work on.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

brugmansia said:


> Thanks for the information on the APDT Rally course. I'm new to all of this. Good luck with Kodi's Show and Go this weekend. I'm contemplating trying Obedience with Luna first. She can do sits and downs longer than Dickson.
> 
> Last night in Dickson's Attention/Heeling Foundation class, we began working on the new footwork. We worked on Halts. I also have to remember to begin leaving on the left foot. Dickson is slowly watching me for longer time periods, but still get distracted. I have to work on that and not treat him every time now. We also figured out why he heels sort of away from me. I'm not walking a straight line, so I have to make sure I find a straight line to follow. And I have to make sure Dickson sits straight next to me. By the end of class, Dickson was not happy with me. We were fighting over his sits, which he usually does. Does wonders for the back, too!!! I'm going to have to begin writing all this down, so I remember what to work on.


Just remember that a happy dog is a dog that will work for you. They don't know why any of this is important to us, so it's really important for US to make sure it stays fun for THEM. If that means backing off on something, that's better than getting the dog frustrated. If it means using more treats or play time until they really have something down pat, then do that. And sometimes they DO just have an "off" day, when they don't do something you KNOW they are usually good at. At those times, it's best to try to get one good one, stop on a good note and move on to something else rather than drill the same problem area.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and as far as specific foot work is concerned, some instructors (particularly the old-timers) seem to put a lot more emphasis on that than others. There is one person I work with who thinks it's important. The others tend to point it out, say give it a try and see if you find it helpful, but don't really care that much. I can't say that I've seen a lot of difference with Kodi in terms of which foot I start off with. I DO usually start my figure 8's to the left, as he's more likely to get distracted if I go right first. 

And you are right, it's REALLY important to go straight with our little guys. We tend to lean over a lot, either to treat them, or just to make sure they are paying attention, and are likely to drift toward them. It's no wonder that they tend to keep their distance when we do that so they don't get stepped on!:redface:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am a begin on the left foot person. My first obedience instructors were very old school (multiple OTCH's) and they taught me that as well. I think as long as you are consistent, your dog will read your cues. I have a friend that is into obedience and is probably one of the most clumbsy people naturally but she is consistently that way and her dog reads her cues wonderfully. With figure 8, go to the left if you have a slow heeling dog and go to the right if you have a fast one. I think some little dogs (Isabelle is extremely sensetive) are way more cued to feet cues and others either leg or shoulder, etc.

I personally wouldn't do a treat in the ring courses with my dogs. I haven't done ADPT because it hasn't been offered close to where I live but I wouldn't do that because once you start, I personally feel it is harder to train out. If you are still in the stage where that is a necessity, you probably aren't ready to compete and that is fine, just do some more training (training is the best part anyway).

On that note, It is harder to go back and forth from rally to obedience because a lot more commands are allowed and even given. In obedience (at least AKC, not sure about other venues) you get one command.

If you need help going straight, pick something out and focus on it when you are walking. Whether it be a line or a post or a person (hope they don't move!)

It is a great idea to keep a little notebook to remember what to work on. When I was more serious about obedience, I did that with the girls. With Dash, we only did little training in the yard but when we get around for open training, I will definitely go back to that. I started doing it for agility and it really helps me to not just practice but make the practice perfect for us and what we need.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

The trainer knows when to stop. The Attention/Heeling Foundation class is very tedious. That's why it's only 30 minutes long. Dickson did a double last night (we made up a class that we missed), so by the end of his regular class, he was done. Poor guy! But he did great.

Thanks for all the tips and information. We've taken the Beginner and Advanced Obedience classes. I just didn't know where to go from there and we took a break from training. Now that we're back on track, I'm slowly beginning to understand all the classes.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, last night, I had Dickson take the place of Luna in her Attention/Heeling Foundation class. He did sooo well in trying not to look at a swinging toy. I'm also not to treat him as much now, as he knows very well what to do. Luna had her rabies shot, so I left her at home. DH said she immediately fell asleep when I left with Dickson. Then my trainer (same one) asked if I wanted to be moved to the 6:30pm class instead of the 7:30pm class. This class is the Obedience and Rally class. There are only 3 dogs in that class. They're more advanced than Dickson and I, but I said yes, and now I'm getting both worlds in one class (or rather we). Of course when the 7:30 class was coming in, those classmates felt sad that Dickson wouldn't be in that class anymore. This new class switches back and forth each week from Rally and Obedience. We ended up working on footwork last night. It should be fun. Glad that the new classmates accepted Dickson.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Way to go, Dickson! Kodi and I really enjoy both Rally and Obedience classes. There really is a lot of overlap. And I think people who ONLY do Rally tend to get a little sloppy.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Didn't I just say about 2-3 weeks ago my trainer said Dickson was ready to do run-thrus? We did one 2 weeks ago. Well, last night she said that Dickson was ready for trials. I told her that he may be ready, but I'm not!!!  She even said it again before I left last night. She is so impressed with him. Even Luna did very well in her Attention class - it was the most attention I've gotten out of her in a long time. She's a tough cookie to work with.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That's awesome! Let us know when you actually enter and how it goes. I don't think _I'm_ ready yet either! The run-throughs seem like all the fun with none of the pressure!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Karen. Next week I'm going to begin attending more run-thrus. I will certainly let you know when I actually enter. I had printed out the signs a while ago and go through them on occasion, although I haven't laid out a course yet to practice here in the backyard. Trying to figure out that one.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

You two will do great Sylvia.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

It's been quite some time since I've been here. Been so busy with so many things happening. Dickson has been keeping me quite busy with his agility and rally activities. We participated in a Match Show last Sunday that was the closest to a trial that we ever did. Did we both learn a lot (or rather I learned a lot). Very nervous about our first Rally Trial this coming Sunday. Don't know if I can find someone to videotape us, but I will try. Here's a video of us this past Sunday, Feb. 6th! The person who did the taping did her best. This is his second run and both she and Dickson and I did much better in the things we were doing. This is the first time I try to post a video, so please bear with me if it doesn't work. Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He looks adorable, Sylvia! Yay for both of you!!! :whoo: Good luck this Sunday! We'll be rooting for you. Kodi and I have trials Sat. and Sun. (same place, they just have it both days)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Since Augie and I just started training for Rally a couple of months ago, I love hearing all about everyone's experiences and seeing the videos! Thank you for posting. We aren't ready to compete yet, but I know I will be nervous too. I need to work on that so it doesn't transfer to Augie. 

Good luck this weekend Sylvia and Dickson, and Karen and Kodi!!:thumb: Looking forward to hearing all about your experiences!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That had me gfete. How cute! He's so obedient. I was just imagining trying that with one of my guys. Ha!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We had a Rally practice tonight and did a level 2 course off lead. Kodi was better than I expected! I lost him a couple of times and had to call him back to me, but overall, he was awesome!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Way to go. You both look great. Would love to try to make it - what time Sunday?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Look at you two!!! Yes, I love seeing the video's. Dickenson looks so focused. I will have my fingers crossed for you and Dickson and Kodi and Karen too.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I loved it! You and Dickson did a great job and I loved how he kept his eyes on you for his directions. What a cute guy! Good luck this weekend.

You, too, Karen & Kodi!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Yes, he was focused all right - I had a little piece of food in my hand!!! Tomorrow no food in the ring - ahhhhh! We shall see! Very nervous, especially about doing lefts and also Dickson getting totally distracted. We're there to have fun though! I will keep everyone posted as to how we do. If I can find someone to videotape us, and it comes out well, then I will post again!

Michele - The Rally Trials actually begin at 8am with Excellent, and then Advanced going first. For us, in the AM Trial, Rally Novice A begins at 10:40am. In the PM Trial, we begin at 3:50pm. It's going to be a long day for the two of us.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I hope you have a better day than we did! Kodi had his first bad day. I don't know what was on the floor, but he started a bit distracted, then got TOTALLY fixed on the floor. I couldn't get his head off the floor, and I might as well not have been on the other end of the leash!ound: We ended up withdrawing.:biggrin1:

I think I mis-judged things. We had the opportunity to go to a Rally training on Friday night with a trainer I really like. I probably shouldn't have gone the night before a show like that, when we had to get up at 5:30 in the morning. When we got home, he slept all afternoon. I'm not sure whether we'll go back tomorrow or whether I'll just let him chill. I'm leaning in the direction of the latter.

A freind came to watch (naturally... when he was at his worst!) and took some cute photos of him while we were warming up, so I'll try to post those in the next couple of days.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Karen - Oh no! I'm nervous because Dickson thinks he's one of the Mayor's of the training facility we go to and that's where the trial is taking place. I've been taking him to show and gos and matches, but last Sunday Dickson just didn't perform well. I have been practicing in parking lots and Petco the past couple of days. I can only hope for the best tomorrow. If not, so be it.

Since Kodi is resting today, perhaps he will do better tomorrow. Try. I'm trying Dickson and seeing how he does in an AM Trial. My trainer is actually going to be there trialing with her dog. We'll see how he does. Perhaps if he does miserable, I'll pull out of the afternoon trial, but I won't know until tomorrow morning. First trial is at 10:40 am, second trial at 3:40pm. It's going to be a long day, but maybe he'll be okay. He's getting to know the 'new' dogs trialing. 

You'll know tomorrow morning if Kodi is energetic or not! I hope tomorrow turns out to be a better day for you! Wow, 5:30am and here I thought 7am was early! Good luck if you go!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

brugmansia said:


> Karen - Oh no! I'm nervous because Dickson thinks he's one of the Mayor's of the training facility we go to and that's where the trial is taking place. I've been taking him to show and gos and matches, but last Sunday Dickson just didn't perform well. I have been practicing in parking lots and Petco the past couple of days. I can only hope for the best tomorrow. If not, so be it.
> 
> Since Kodi is resting today, perhaps he will do better tomorrow. Try. I'm trying Dickson and seeing how he does in an AM Trial. My trainer is actually going to be there trialing with her dog. We'll see how he does. Perhaps if he does miserable, I'll pull out of the afternoon trial, but I won't know until tomorrow morning. First trial is at 10:40 am, second trial at 3:40pm. It's going to be a long day, but maybe he'll be okay. He's getting to know the 'new' dogs trialing.
> 
> You'll know tomorrow morning if Kodi is energetic or not! I hope tomorrow turns out to be a better day for you! Wow, 5:30am and here I thought 7am was early! Good luck if you go!!!


As the evening wore on, it became apparent to me that I was coming down with a cold along with everything else. I woke up at 5:30, looked at the clock, turned off the alarm and went back to sleep. At 7:00 I got up to take Kodi out to potty and give him his breakfast, then went back to bed until 9:00 again! Whether he would have been better today or not, it was too much for me!<g>

We've shown 2 days in a row twice before now, and that's not really a problem. I DO know that at least right now, Kodi doesn't do well with two runs spaced hours apart. Run-throughs are fine, when there might be an hour between runs. But not when there's a 4-6 hour window in between. So we (USUALLY!!!:biggrin1 do better right now doing one run per day, two days in a row. Oh well, there are a lot of trials this spring. We'll do better next time!

Hope you and Dickson are having a blast. I'll check back later to see how you did!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Karen, you were describing Augie and the way he behaved at his last lesson - nose to the floor and nothing I could do was going to get his attention. As I mentioned in the other thread, there was a female in heat there. I know you said females could not compete (is that the right word?) if they are in heat. No experience with females but I thought I have read that some don't 'show' as much when they are in heat. Is it possible that, as in other aspects of life, there are those who cheat if they think they can get away with it and participate with their dogs, thinking 'it is only for a short time and no one will ever know the difference'? Maybe someone had stepped on a treat and it was on the bottom of their shoe? And, of course, if you had someone there with you to watch, I think that is a 'rule' that things won't go well.  I went down to watch my trainer, a couple of months ago, and one of her dogs wasn't having the best of days - knocked poles off the jumps. Kodi will do better next time as you know he has it in him.  It is great that you have so many opportunities in your area. I'm sorry you aren't feeling well, Karen. 

All of this talk about waiting between events, getting up early, having bad days, etc. sounds soooooo much like attending swim meets - my kids were involved in competitive swimming. Even when we went to the two agility trials, where everyone had their own little spot staked out, reminded me of swimming. Just the pool and the chlorine smell was missing! ound: 

Hope things are going well for Dickson!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Someone did point out to me that this facility also runs a day care, and that the dogs are all loose in that area in bad weather. (like ALL this winter<g>) So who knows what was on the floor from the day before?

I watched the video this morning, and it was actually pretty funny once I got over the embarrassment. He was so glued to the floor at one point that I actually TUGGED on the collar, and he STILL didn't even look up. Then I took a piece of freeze dried lamb lung out of my pocket (one of the stinkiest, favorite dog treats) and waved it in front of him. Nothing. Then I tapped him on the head. Nothing. Then I SHOVED the piece of lamb lung between his nose and the floor and he FINALLY noticed it. Now THAT'S concentration. Just wish it had been on me rather than the floor!ound:

There was definitely something on the floor that I could see, and it covered a good sized area. It almost looked like sawdust particles. I wonder whether a dog had peed on the floor and they had soaked it up with sawdust then swept it up, rather than actually washing the spot with an enzyme product like we do at our center.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Dickson had a long, busy day, but a very good day! We got there at 7:45am, long before we were suppose to trial at 10:40am. This helped Dickson very much - he acclimated to all the noise, dogs and all and did very well with not barking much. When it was time for us to go on, I was very nervous again - don't know why I am lately, but I took a deep breathe and moved forward. If it wasn't for me and one sign, Dickson and I would have placed 2nd place and gotten 96 points. Instead we got an 86, but we got 5th Place in Novice A and we got a qualifying score. 1st leg done! Whew!!!

Dickson ended up taking a long nap during lunchtime. When he woke up, he was alert but tired at the same time. We didn't go on until after 4pm. At least we were the first ones in our group to go, whereas in the morning we were last. Well, Dickson did so much better than I had thought. We scored a 96, won First Place and got another qualifying score. 2 legs down!!! WOW!!!! I was much calmer this time, and perhaps with him totally acclimated with everything going on, we were just more focused on each other! Dickson did a great job today! Now we have to figure out when to trial next. We all were concerned at one point when a Papillon all of a sudden pooped in the ring. The judge had the woman continue with her run, and then they cleaned it up afterwards. The judge then moved the sign over so that the sign was on the left of the area where the dog pooped. We're tired and Dickson is now taking his nap.

Karen - so sorry you're coming down with a cold. Hope you feel better quickly!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sylvia, congrats on a great day for you and Dickson. You both must be exhausted - such a long day.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, it does sound like it was a very long day, but Dickson (and you) did fantastic! Congratulations! I went back to the beginning of this thread to get a bit more history on your experience and training. Where is it that you live? - I am assuming you are over in the Eastern part of the country too? And it sounds like you are doing AKC Rally?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats, Sylvia and Dickson!!!!! My trainer has said sometimes you have a not so good day or you are excused, only to come back the next day and make number one. You guys did better then that you got two legs and a number one!!!!!!!

Karen, Sorry to hear Kodi was not focused on Sat., I know you'll just work on that and come back stronger. I hope you feel better soon.

I went to a trial a few weeks back at a indoor soccer complex, there were even kids in part of the complex playing soccer, anyway a lot of the dogs had their noises to the ground, lots of sticky sweaty smells left on the floor under the matts. The whole place reminded me (years after the event), of my sons stinky kleets after they were aired out. When I said to some of the trainers this was awful for the dogs, they said you see some of the dogs are unfazed because they have been throughly proofed. Yogi does not get excited about food smells, but Misty is my pigglet!

Linda, If someone brought a female in heat to a trial, people would know and the dog would be removed. To bring a female in heat to a show where there are many intact males could put the female in danger.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

brugmansia said:


> Dickson had a long, busy day, but a very good day! We got there at 7:45am, long before we were suppose to trial at 10:40am. This helped Dickson very much - he acclimated to all the noise, dogs and all and did very well with not barking much. When it was time for us to go on, I was very nervous again - don't know why I am lately, but I took a deep breathe and moved forward. If it wasn't for me and one sign, Dickson and I would have placed 2nd place and gotten 96 points. Instead we got an 86, but we got 5th Place in Novice A and we got a qualifying score. 1st leg done! Whew!!!
> 
> Dickson ended up taking a long nap during lunchtime. When he woke up, he was alert but tired at the same time. We didn't go on until after 4pm. At least we were the first ones in our group to go, whereas in the morning we were last. Well, Dickson did so much better than I had thought. We scored a 96, won First Place and got another qualifying score. 2 legs down!!! WOW!!!! I was much calmer this time, and perhaps with him totally acclimated with everything going on, we were just more focused on each other! Dickson did a great job today! Now we have to figure out when to trial next. We all were concerned at one point when a Papillon all of a sudden pooped in the ring. The judge had the woman continue with her run, and then they cleaned it up afterwards. The judge then moved the sign over so that the sign was on the left of the area where the dog pooped. We're tired and Dickson is now taking his nap.
> 
> Karen - so sorry you're coming down with a cold. Hope you feel better quickly!!!


Actually, I feel pretty awful, and we didn't go back on Sunday because of me, not Kodi. But I'm SO glad to hear that you and Dickson did so well. That's AWESOME!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo: Congratulations!!! :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

It's been quite some time since I've been here. Dickson has been very busy lately, having me take him to classes here and there. 

AKC Rally - Dickson received his RN in March in Ramsey, NJ, which was his second time every trialing, let alone at a totally different place. We were very happy getting a qualifying score and getting through his third leg and Dickson earning his Novice Title. We're now working on Advanced. Our trainer thinks he's ready to work off-leash now in class, which to me sounds a little funny since I work off-leash with him in agility. He did very well last Monday when I took him for run-thrus.

APDT Rally - I never thought I would venture into this, but most of our Rally class wanted to try it, including our instructor. I entered Dickson into his first APDT Rally trial this past weekend. He did great all four trials. Trial 1 - 198 and 3rd Place, Trial 2 - 189 and 2nd Place, 3rd Trial - 192 and he earned his Level 1 Title, Trial 4 - 198 and his first leg towards Level 1B. We're recuperating from a very long weekend. I wish I had some video to share, or even pictures, but I don't. Everyone from our class said Dickson was very focused on me and did an amazing job. I did get a portrait picture taken so as soon as I get that I will post it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

brugmansia said:


> It's been quite some time since I've been here. Dickson has been very busy lately, having me take him to classes here and there.
> 
> AKC Rally - Dickson received his RN in March in Ramsey, NJ, which was his second time every trialing, let alone at a totally different place. We were very happy getting a qualifying score and getting through his third leg and Dickson earning his Novice Title. We're now working on Advanced. Our trainer thinks he's ready to work off-leash now in class, which to me sounds a little funny since I work off-leash with him in agility. He did very well last Monday when I took him for run-thrus.
> 
> APDT Rally - I never thought I would venture into this, but most of our Rally class wanted to try it, including our instructor. I entered Dickson into his first APDT Rally trial this past weekend. He did great all four trials. Trial 1 - 198 and 3rd Place, Trial 2 - 189 and 2nd Place, 3rd Trial - 192 and he earned his Level 1 Title, Trial 4 - 198 and his first leg towards Level 1B. We're recuperating from a very long weekend. I wish I had some video to share, or even pictures, but I don't. Everyone from our class said Dickson was very focused on me and did an amazing job. I did get a portrait picture taken so as soon as I get that I will post it.


Yay, Dickson!!! (and Yay you<g>)

Don't you like APDT? The courses are longer, but everyone is so friendly and supportive at APDT trials. I did APDT first, and was a little intimidated by the idea of AKC, since many of the people I knew made a big deal about it being harder because you can't use food treats. I don't think they understand that you can only use food in very specific places, so if your dog isn't well trained, it's really not going to help you much. When I finally go my guts up to try AKC Novice, we finished our title in 3 trials. It seems to me that there are somethings that are a little harder or a little easier about each venue, but that if you're dog is well trained for one, you'll do well in the other too.

Karen


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Karen. I didn't use treats until the last trial. I guess everyone in my class is wary of using treats. We don't want them to think when they do an AKC trial that they will get treated, except before and after a trial. My instructor received two 210 perfect scores!!! That was amazing to see with her Pom!!! With my instructor, she felt that we were being scored much harsher than the people in the club that hosted the trial. If that was the case, we all did great considering that we only prepared in one month. Two people in our rally class achieved their Level 2 titles. I places 3rd and my instructor 2nd in our first trial on Saturday. Not bad for our first time. Now I'm going to work harder on Luna. We just have to get her to stop doing her dance every time she sees a judge or a person. I think she would like rally. She just has to be in the mood. Wish I had a video of her being totally mad at me last Friday when we were doing long downs in her Obedience class. My instructor was laughing at her. She ended up in a 180 degree position from me and totally avoided looking at me!! She cracks me up at times. She even gives our instructor (and she is totally in love with her) the evil eye when we do dumbbells!!! Our trainer has to cover up her laughter, but last Friday was a new one to her . . .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

brugmansia said:


> Thanks Karen. I didn't use treats until the last trial. I guess everyone in my class is wary of using treats. We don't want them to think when they do an AKC trial that they will get treated, except before and after a trial. My instructor received two 210 perfect scores!!! That was amazing to see with her Pom!!! With my instructor, she felt that we were being scored much harsher than the people in the club that hosted the trial. If that was the case, we all did great considering that we only prepared in one month. Two people in our rally class achieved their Level 2 titles. I places 3rd and my instructor 2nd in our first trial on Saturday. Not bad for our first time. Now I'm going to work harder on Luna. We just have to get her to stop doing her dance every time she sees a judge or a person. I think she would like rally. She just has to be in the mood. Wish I had a video of her being totally mad at me last Friday when we were doing long downs in her Obedience class. My instructor was laughing at her. She ended up in a 180 degree position from me and totally avoided looking at me!! She cracks me up at times. She even gives our instructor (and she is totally in love with her) the evil eye when we do dumbbells!!! Our trainer has to cover up her laughter, but last Friday was a new one to her . . .


I haven't found that Kodi has any trouble doing AKC courses without food. My instructor has a little bit different attitude I guess. We had a gal show up for run-throughs, who was trying to get her dog around the course and having a really terrible time. My instructor suggested that she reward her more often when she was getting it right. The gal said that she had a trial coming up, so, didn't want to use treats. My instructor's response was, "If you know there is a famine coming, do you stop feeding your kids early so they get used to it?"

If Kodi is struggling a bit, I use food. It's not a lure, it's a reward the way it's used in APDT. But when he's really on, and with me, I might not use food on an entire course. (I don't think I used any on the level 2 course I posted) I've also been known to use the opportunity to feed to get my bearing whan I'm not totally sure where I'm supposed to go yet!:biggrin1:

I certainly HOPE the judge wasn't biased toward the hosting club and away from your club. If you don't have many trials in your area, I would think they'd have to bring the judge in from somewhere else. How would they even know who was who in that case? And if they gave your instructor two perfect scores, they couldn't have marked her down too much!<g> You placed well as well as getting your Q's too!

Sometimes people who only (or mostly) do AKC get tripped up by slightly different rules. (like giving second commands, or the appearance of luring, both of which are OK in AKC, but not in APDT. (appearance of luring is an automatic NQ) If you notice, at the end of the video of my run, the judge came over to talk to me. She asked if I usually did AKC, because I got too close to the jump, rather than staying 6' out. I told her that I did know the rule, but had purposely taken the 3 point deduction rather than taking a chance of him heeling right past the jump with me and NQ'ing. (which is what happened the first time we tried Level 2!:biggrin1 Is it possible that some of the people from your training center got tripped up by some of these rule differences?

I'm getting to the point where I know HOW different judges judge, (some will score a particular fault harder than another) but they seem to be consistent within their own judging. I'm sure it can happen, but I haven't come across a judge that I felt favored one group of people over another. But maybe that's partly because the APDT people in this area are a REALLY nice, supportive group of people. It doesn't matter where we train, for the most part, we all cheer each other on, and pat each other on the back when something goes wrong.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You go girl!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for giving us an up date. Sounds like you are moving along and having a good time. But you do know we will be expecting photos eventually. Congrats!!!!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

The judges here know who is who, and also know each other, including my trainer (who is an AKC judge herself). This is her first venture into APDT. She mostly does AKC Rally and AKC Obedience. It's amazing to watch her and her Pomeranian in action. When I did an AKC Rally Match Show, the judge had asked me at the end who my trainer was. I told her and she said she knew it by my footwork and all, so perhaps they expect a certain standard with her students. My trainer will not let us trial until she feels we are ready. Of course, there are some students that will go ahead and trial anyway. I wait until she says Dickson and I are ready. We all did pretty well, considering that we decided to try this a month ago and we didn't know the rules. We were still learning and asking questions on the day of the trial. Not bad for 4 weeks of training.

I used treats at the very last trial since I felt Dickson was very tired by then and we were doing the same course as the day before and the first station had three married signs - Halt Sit, Halt Sit Down, Halt 1,2,3 Forward. Dickson just didn't want to sit. When he finally did, he sat crooked. I know this is where I got points off both days in this particular course. He did beautiful at his Sit, Stand sign, which we were having problems with him doing the past couple of weeks. He decided that he didn't want to do Stands. It's funny that he can do those first three signs perfectly, but he just didn't want to do it in the ring - LOL!!!

I think the judges were fair, although perhaps they slightly favored some of their club members. I am waiting for them to move to their new facility and see what APDT classes they offer. In the meantime, there is a lot of inside politics going in at the training facility we go to. I'm not very happy with how they treated two people in particular that were let go. Now they are bent on stopping her every move with her business, checking her website and copying what she does. I just can't believe these people would go that far. I'm not sure if I'm renewing my membership there.

I don't have any pictures of Dickson from this trial. I only have a video on youtube that I had posted of his first Rally Match Show in the beginning of the year. I thought I had posted here, but here it is. I hope this works . . .


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What a beautiful boy Dickson is!!!!!! As for the politics they crop up everywhere best just left alone, yet they sometimes can be so mean and unfair you can not ignore them. Thanks for the video, you both look great.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

brugmansia said:


> The judges here know who is who, and also know each other, including my trainer (who is an AKC judge herself). This is her first venture into APDT. She mostly does AKC Rally and AKC Obedience. It's amazing to watch her and her Pomeranian in action. When I did an AKC Rally Match Show, the judge had asked me at the end who my trainer was. I told her and she said she knew it by my footwork and all, so perhaps they expect a certain standard with her students. My trainer will not let us trial until she feels we are ready. Of course, there are some students that will go ahead and trial anyway. I wait until she says Dickson and I are ready. We all did pretty well, considering that we decided to try this a month ago and we didn't know the rules. We were still learning and asking questions on the day of the trial. Not bad for 4 weeks of training.
> 
> I used treats at the very last trial since I felt Dickson was very tired by then and we were doing the same course as the day before and the first station had three married signs - Halt Sit, Halt Sit Down, Halt 1,2,3 Forward. Dickson just didn't want to sit. When he finally did, he sat crooked. I know this is where I got points off both days in this particular course. He did beautiful at his Sit, Stand sign, which we were having problems with him doing the past couple of weeks. He decided that he didn't want to do Stands. It's funny that he can do those first three signs perfectly, but he just didn't want to do it in the ring - LOL!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the politics. It's so much better when people can just be nice to each other.  Fortunately, the trainers at our facility get along pretty well. Most have been involved since it started, and that will be 10 years in the fall. The owners are both trainers (one obedience and one agility) and they can be very opinionated. Some people get a bit intimidated by them to start with. But they both have hearts of gold, and the DOGS love them. Kodi has to great the obedience trainer before each class or he's not really happy! A couple of the trainers who do mostly the advanced people seemed pretty intimidating when I started, but as I've gotten to know them, I realize that they are sticklers for doing things right, but that they, too, are very caring, dog-friendly people. One of them covered our obedience drop in class recently while the regular trainer was away, and I was quaking in my boots a bit when I heard it. But I had a great time in the class, she had a fresh take on things, and I learned a lot from her in that hour. After actually working with her, I would be happy to take a class with her in the future.

Yes, I saw the old video you posted... Cute!!! I was hoping for something new!:biggrin1: If there is a group of you that show together, maybe you could start taping each other. I LOVE having tapes of our competition runs to go back over, both to learn from our mistakes, and also to watch how he has improved over this past year.

As far as being ready before competing, I agree with you completely... that's pretty much the philosophy of our trainers too. They encourage lots of run throughs, many offered on site, (Obedience, Rally and Agility) but also at other facilities before you try an actual competition. I doubt I was treated any differently than anyone else seriously interested in competitions at our center, and long before Kodi was ready to compete, I was invited to go along and watch competitions and to steward at competitions so I could see what the "real thing" was like.

And the preparation has paid off. I am amazed when people "finally" get their title, and say that they trialed 12 (or more!) times before they got it. Sure things can go wrong... Kodi has NQ'd 3 times, I think, twice in level 1 and once in Level 2 (interestingly, in 2 out of 3 of these, he wouldn't have NQ'd if it had been an AKC competition, because re-tries are allowed for the things he missed) The 3rd time, I actually withdrew. We probably would have squeaked by with a Q, but it wouldn't have been pretty. He wasn't with me, and even the judge said I made the right decision for withdrawing. Except for his NQ's, he has consistently received scores in the 190's to start with, and lately, mostly over 200. (His AKC scores have all been 90 or better)

I would be a nervous wreck if I had to go into the ring with a dog who wasn't prepared. Animals, even well trained ones, are unpredictable enough. Why even enter the ring if you KNOW you're going to have major problems? (but you see people do it all the time!) It sure sounds like Dickson and you are doing absolutely awesome... Now we just want you to share some adorable runs with us!:biggrin1:


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

I will certainly try to find someone to videotape us at the next rally trial. I can certainly find someone at the agility trial. For the rally matches and trials, no one knows how to use a video camera. I was lucky this one person was willing to try. I laugh every time I hear her comment about what's blocking the view and then she realizes it's her thumb!!!

It is sad about the politics going on. It's a jealousy thing going on with one agility instructor, in which the owners just listen to what she says. This person is just doing whatever she can do to stop her from succeeding. My instructor keeps hitting roadblocks but she is still persevering. They had pushed out another great agility instructor who has trialed at the National level, as well as my instructor. I'm lucky I have been slowly guided to the very good rally/obedience instructors and agility instructor. My agility instructor is so passionate about what she does and really cares about her students. She'll take that extra step to help you out. I hope she can find an indoor place. We haven't had classes in the past 3 weeks because of this hot weather. She's trying very hard.

Who knows - perhaps I'll head up to MA to trial. I have people in my class that trial and go to matches every single month. They'll travel to NJ, PA, CT or even further. Most of my class is in the AKC Excellent level. 

PS - You are so right about Dickson's title portrait. They all look too cute, but I think I have it narrowed down to just two.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

I finally received Dickson's APDT Rally Level 1A Title Portraits!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been very busy so not a lot of time to be on the forum, but I had to see the pictures of Dickson's big win!!!! He looks adorable. Congrats.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, Yay Dickson! He looks absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, Dickson is doing very well. In December we entered an APDT Trial and Dickson earned 2 Qualifying Ribbons, 4th Place Ribbon and his Fun Ribbon for Cutest Top Knot that he earned Dec. 11th from his APDT Rally Trial-Level 1B at Port Chester Obedience Club in White Plains. We have 7 more legs to go before he earns his Level 1B championship.

Last week, he did a fantastic job in AKC Advanced. He earned 2Q's, placed 1st place in both the AM & PM Trial (97 and 98) and received the biggest applause after our afternoon run. It was his day that Sunday! A week before he decided that he wanted to stand from a sit and then go to a down. Worked that out with my trainer, as well as figuring out how to get him to make tighter moves for the 360 signs, especially the left 360. Whew!!! We got through it.

Our next trial is in 2 weeks. Hopefully he'll Q and earn his AKC Advanced Title, and then we can begin working on those new signs in AKC!

Here is a video of Dickson . . . finally at a trial!






Let's hope he repeats his stellar performance in a couple of weeks. First, match shows this coming weekend to prepare!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay, Dickson!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo:

He looks GREAT! Congratulations!

How are you enjoying APDT? I love it!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm having lots of fun with it, and I know Dickson is too (treats ! We have a lot to work on before moving to the next Level. I am just taking it slowly since we're trying everything (Rally, Agility and Obedience). I've been learning so much about trainers and all, but I think that's the path we all take. We could be further ahead, but this is also the first time I even enter into dog sports. I have learned so much and am still learning more. I just got a premium for a May APDT Trial in Port Chester. Before that I will have a CPE Agility Trial that my agility is hosting for the first time, so I have to enter that! Lots of work ahead of us . . .

And thank you! Everyone said he was great, including the judge. In the meantime, I'm thinking that he was too wide in heeling, oh no - he may have bumped into a cone, oh no - a dog barked, crooked sit, etc.! That's it - I have lost him now! I was soooo surprised he scored so high . . . Thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I think we all just over analyze, its part of trying to do our best and trying to best ourselves in the future. You both looked great. Congrats!!!!! Love the picture with his tongue out. Thanks for the video.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Enjoyed watching the video! Augie and I are training for Rally and Agility as well, so it is fun to hear about others doing these activities.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

CongratulTions! You two looked great. I loved when the dog barked and he turned around and gave him a look like "hey I'm working here!". So cute


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you all! Tomorrow we'll be participating in a match show. Next week will be the trial!!! Keep your paws crossed!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

brugmansia said:


> Thank you all! Tomorrow we'll be participating in a match show. Next week will be the trial!!! Keep your paws crossed!


OK, so HOW DID THE MATCH GO!?!?!


----------

